

Tell PG/HN: HN bug re links to top level domains - mooism2
http://twitpic.com/6moxio

======
dsl
I'm not sure what you think the bug is... the link associated with the story
is not valid, so HN links to the comments page instead.

Would you rather people ended up on an error page?

~~~
mooism2
Oh.

The link is to <http://coffeemakerspot/>

I was redirected to <http://coffeemakerspot.com/>

But the redirection was done by my browser (Firefox). I had assumed that
coffeemakerspot was resolving in its own right.

Either HN shouldn't accept the link, or it should show the domain name it
putatively links to. As it is, it displays as if the link is to the comments
page, but it is actually to the external url.

~~~
frou_dh
Think a bit. If unadorned custom TLDs were valid, the ownership and benefit of
them would have been a huge topic on all our minds for years.

~~~
mooism2
I vaguely remembered ICANN talking about allowing them. No idea where they are
in the process. Don't really pay much attention to things like this as
"unusual" domains are irrelevant unless you're being obtuse/cutesy or running
a url shortening service.

